# Tooth ache



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok Im lazy hurtin and grumpy I just passed the 48 hour no sleep mark .
Cant laydown jaw starts pounding . only way so far Ive kept from bawling like a baby is to hold alcohol over the broken and infected tooth but thats quickly becomming a bane as is the anbosol. 
The "pain pill" the dentist gave me dont work and have side effects that make things worse, (I'll try to get a different script tomorrow) 
Vanilla ,mint, wont touch it. will try tea bags Any other ideas ?? At this point Id try bengay or prepH if I thought they would help . 
I know theres a thread on this subject somewhere but havent had much luck finding it .


----------



## HeavenHelpMe (Apr 28, 2006)

I feel for you. I think you covered about every remedy I would have thought of, except maybe trying a heating pad on low. Colder weather sets my bad teeth off for some reason. I went through the "can't lay down because my face will explode" episodes for about a week a few weeks ago. I just kept sucking it up until it finally gave up and went away. Guess another nerve bit the dust finally, and that's why it stopped hurting. I'll be waiting for the next round about the time it would be the most inconvenient again.....  Maybe I'll break down and try to get a dentist to relieve me of the offending teeth after Christmas.

Meanwhile, you have my sympathy. I know exactly how you feel, unfortunately.


----------



## davaseco (May 4, 2006)

If it is one of your top teeth or one of your bottom back molars, sinus pressure can sometimes make the pain worse or even start the pain. A decongestant, like sudafed, may help relive the pressure long enough for you to get a couple of winks of sleep. Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.

I started a thread a few months ago on CF because I had what I thought was an abcessed tooth and 3 days until I could get into the dentist, try searching for home remedies for abcessed tooth. There was LOTS of ideas given. the tea bags did help some, along with whiskey, advil and spray shots of Chloroseptic throat spray, sprayed directly on the tooth. But getting into the dentist helped the most. 

I hope you get relief soon. 

Then get your butt to the dentist and get that tooth fixed. Toothache pain is always worse than what you experience at the dentist office. 

I know your pain....


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Salt water rinses.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

If it's bacteria that causing the infection in an open place in the tooth itself, try holding some Colloidal Silver in the mouth. If its infected gums, this will also help, also a slurry of Cayenne Pepper will help heal infected gums, yes it hurts for a short time but one of the best remedies for infected gums that I know of.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

CO-Q 10 works wonders for tooth aches. 100mg several times a day, usually only a couple days needed, a really hard case maybe 3 or 4 days.

But by the second or third dose the pain is GONE.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

2 OXICODONE and you may just forget your name it's what they give me for my back pain when i rupture a disk or have a flare up

if not ask about 3


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I have not tried this, but a while back someone posted about "oil pulling". I believe when I read about it that it said for toothaches. You put a tablespoon of cooking oil in your mouth and swish for l5-20 min. At least it won't hurt to try. Sure would like to know if it works. Don't swallow it, spit it out and rinse with water. Rita


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Lets see so far been through darvacet, tramadol.(hydroco/apa10 which did finally realieve the pain )now have motrin600 will have to see . 
nearly poisoned myself with scope and everclear rinses 
Go in the 16th for oral surgery to remove two bottom molars 
My advise for those planning a SHTF prep go get all your teeth pulled and get a couple extra sets of dentures . a bad absess without antibiotics and pain killers you'd be ready to shoot your self


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Clove oil. On the tooth, only, not the gums. AKA eugenol. Sometimes you can get it at the drugstore. 

I don't know about tramadol, but darvocet and motrin aren't that great. Vicodin, tylenol 3, percocet, anything with opiates or synthetic opiates should help.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Something that has _always_ worked for me is Calendula tinture. If you don't have your own made up, you can get it at any health food store. Put a full dropperful in a half of juice glass of water. Swish it around in your mouth and hold it in there (so the water is touching the tooth/teeth at hurt) then swallow it. Repeat until the glass is empty. Do this 3 times a day. Don't use it for more than 3 weeks though; you need to take a couple weeks break from it in order to avoid it becoming toxic to your system. 

Since your toothache is so severe, use 2 dropperfuls for the first day or two. Calendula is an antibiotic and is a healing agent. You might have to hold your nose when swallow it, it tastes BAD! But you do get use to it and it's worth it because it works.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> Ok Im lazy hurtin and grumpy I just passed the 48 hour no sleep mark .
> Cant laydown jaw starts pounding . only way so far Ive kept from bawling like a baby is to hold alcohol over the broken and infected tooth but thats quickly becomming a bane as is the anbosol.
> The "pain pill" the dentist gave me dont work and have side effects that make things worse, (I'll try to get a different script tomorrow)
> Vanilla ,mint, wont touch it. will try tea bags Any other ideas ?? At this point Id try bengay or prepH if I thought they would help .
> I know theres a thread on this subject somewhere but havent had much luck finding it .


Mine is giving me fits right now too. I take some TP and put anbesol on it and stick it near the tooth. I also put ben-gay or a different product called salonpas on the skin outside the tooth.

Luckily, I am not having to deal with abscess which would be difficult. Mine is just my tooth breaking off at the root line and wiggling around. I sure wish it would get done and over with. It sure makes eating tough.

I also took some extra vitamin C. The pain went away in two days but it is still mighty tender to the touch and once in a while I will chomp down on something and just about go through the roof.

No Dentists for me, thank you. This is the fourth tooth that I have survived losing the natural way. It just takes time...and a little suffering.

donsgal


----------



## marcir (Mar 15, 2006)

Teeth are my weak points...what helps me is a wet pack of soda bicarb surrounding the tooth for about 30 minutes. REMOVE the wet pack and then drink enough bourbon to go to sleep. When you wake, tah-dah!!!no more toothache.


----------

